# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Azem Bejtë Galica

## ILovePejaa

Azem Bejta u lind më 10 dhjetor 1889. I rritur në gjirin e një familje me tradita luftarake e patriotike, që nga fillimi u përcaktua për luftë të pakompromis me secilin që do t´i cenojë vatrat e të parëve. 

Si fëmij përjetoi ngjarje të hidhura dhe tragjike. Turqit ia vranë babanë dhe ia dogjën shtëpinë, duke i lënë të pastrehë. Rropatjet e kësaj familjeje nëpër dallgët e egra të jetës ia forcuan ndjenjën e atdhedashurisë dhe ia ngritën në një ideal të pashuar, për të cilin e dhe edhe jetën. 

Tiparet e një trimi të paepur dhe të një vizionari të mprehtë u manifestuan që në rininë e hershme të këtij djaloshi. Si i vogël dallohej nga moshatarët. Ishte i zgjuar e i shkathtë. I pëlqenin shumë këngët e trimërisë dhe rrëfimet e pleqëve për ngjarje të ndryshme nga historia kombëtare. Në odat tona - shkolla, mori mësime të mira. Ky shpirt i shëndoshë qëndronte në një trup të shëndosh, siq do të thoshin latinët. Edhe për zhdërvjelltësi ua kalonte të gjithëve. Në mundje, me çobanë, ishte i pari. Por mbi të gjitha atë e cilësonin trimëria dhe guximi. Ende pa i mbushur 11 vjet me pushkën e dajës, e pati plagosur një serb të Selacit, (Stojanin) të cilit ia kishin frikën të gjithë. 

Shumëherë burrat e Selacit (dajat e tij) dhe të Galicës bisedonin rreth asaj se kujt i ka ngja Azemi, dajave apo babait? Kur nxeheshin shumë i qetësonte plaku i urtë i Galicës, mixha Rexhep duke u thënë: «O burra, pse po lodheni aq shumë. Kah t´gan mirë asht, dajtë tirma e babën trim.» 

Gjatë viteve 1910 - 1912 shpërthyen kryengritjet e përgjithëshme për pavarësinë e tokave shqiptare. Më 5 maj 1912 Hasan Prishtina doli në Drenicë, i mbathi opingat dhe e dha kushtrimin për një luftë mbarkombëtare kundër Perandorisë osmane. 

Edhe Azemi, 20-vjeçar, u radhit në çetat kryengritëse të Drenicës, të udhëhequra nga Ahmet Delia i Prekazit. Kur drenicasit dhe shaljanët ishin nisur për luftë përbri tyre marshonte Isa Boletini, hipur mbi kalë e i shoqëruar nga disa trima. Në mes të shumë trimave i ra në sy djaloshi sypatrembur e i etshëm për luftë. 

*- I kujt është ai djalë?* -pyeti Isa Boletini. 

*- I biri i Bejtë Galicës, Azemi -* iu përgjigj njëri nga trimat që e shoqronte. 

Isa e ngau kalin dhe iu afrua Azemit. 

Pasi u përshëndet me të ia vuri dorën në krah dhe e përgëzoi: *- Të lumtë ore djalosh trim. Ti paske vendosur ta dërgosh në vend amanetin e babait tënd, ta vazhdosh, rrugën e tij luftareke. Kjo është rrugë e vështirë por e lavdishme dhe e ndershme. Zemra mu bë mal nga gëzimi, sepse Bejta nuk paska vdekur. Shpirtin e tij luftarek po e shoh në sytë e tu të etshëm për liri. Ai e paska lënë një trim që do ta nderojë Kosovën dhe mbarë kombin. Me fat rruga e lavdisë se një vend që lind brezni trimash nuk do të humbet kurrë...* 

B e t e j a t e atyre viteve qenë të vështira dhe të përgjakshme. Shtetet fqinje sodisnin dhe bënin plane djallëzore për copëtimin e trojeve shqiptare. E formuan alianvën ballkanike dhe atëherë kur bisha evro-aziatike po bënte përpëlitjet e fundit, në njërën anë, dhe shqiptarët ishin molisur nga betejat e pareshtura, në anën tjetër, ato u inkuadruan në luftë. Kështu, mbi tokat e posaçliruara shqiptare, u vërsulën si një lukuni ujqërish grabitqarë ushtritë serbo-malazeze. Secila mundohej të kafshojë një copë më të madhe nga trupi i gjakosur. 

Nëse luftërat ballkanike për disa popuj ishin fatlume, se ua sollën lirinë, për shqiptarët e Kosovës ishin të kobshme, sepse u sollën robëri të reja. Fitorja e 28 Nëntorit ishte gjysmake. 

K o s o v a u pushtua nga Serbia dhe Mali i Zi. Ato filluan terrorizmin mbi popullatën shqiptare. U sulmuan çdo gjë kombëtare: gjuha, flamuri, zakonet, feja, toponime e të tjera, me qëllim që të bëhen shpërngulje nga Kosova. Krahas atyre u hapën edhe shumë burgje e kampe turture. Në Drenicë kampi më famëkeq ishte ai i Runikut, ku u keqtrajtuan shumë dernicas. 

Azem Bejta të gjihta këto ngjarje i përjetoi vetë, në vijën e frontit. Kurr nuk iu nda luftëtarëve të lirisë. Mori pjesë edhe në Betejën Legjendare të Merdarit, ku mbeten mijëra të vrarë. 

Posa ishte kthyer nga betejat ishte arrestuar dhe burgosur. Disa ditë ishte mbajtur në stacionin e Tërnavcit. Për çdo ditë e detyronin të punoj në rrugën Mitrovicë - Pejë. Një ditë derisa po punonin në Vojtesh ra në konflikt me xhandarin që i shoqëronte (ruante). E qëlloi çekan duke e plagosur për vdekje. Atëher e dërguan në kampin e Runikut. Atje kalonte shumë keq. Jeta ishte e rëndë dhe e mundimshme. Të burgosurit i kishin futur në një baltë të madhe midis një livadhi të rrethuar me tela xhembaçë e me roje të dyfishuara. Shumë vdisnin nga mundimet dhe torturat. Një ditë drenicasit e sulmuan kampin. Organet shtetërore, të mllefosur, i qesin në pushkatim të burgosurit. Azemi arrin të shpëtoj midis plumbave. Ishte fundi i vitit 1913. 

Xhandarmëria serbe, e ndihmuar edhe nga një spiun shqiptar, vëhet në ndjekje të tij. E hetojnë dhe e rrethojnë në malet e Mikushnicës. I paarmatosur dhe duarlidhur plagoset në dorën e majtë (nga ky moment gishtat e kësaj dore i mbeten të palëvizshëm). Pas disa orësh kapet dhe dërgohet në burgun e Mitrovicës. 

Të nesërmen ia arrestojnë edhe të dy vëllezërit: Seferin dhe Zenelin dhe bashkë me shumë të rinj nga Drenica i burgosin. Pas disa ditësh të gjithë i nisin për në Serbi. Pak ditë i mbajnë në Zajeçar e pastaj i transferojnë për në Pozharevc, në burgun më të rëndë të kohës. 

Në burg jeta ishte e mjerueshme. I ushqenin sa për të mos vdekur. Mbi një vit e kaluan në vetmi të plotë, nëpër qelitë e nëndheshme përplotë lagështi, errësirë e myk. Krahas tyre mbi ta për çdo ditë ushtrohej edhe shum torturë barbare e tipit mesjetar. Por, megjithatë, duhej mbijetuar. 

Azemi ishte optimist dhe mbante qëndrim burrëror. Kurrë nuk u gjunjëzua as nuk u zhgënjye. Në zemrën e tij kishte zënë vend dashuria për Kosovën. Ajo dashuri e mbante duke ia ushqyer shpirtin e tij që po vuante para grilave të hekurtë. Tashmë ajo ishte shndërruar në një ideal pë pashuar jetësor. Gjithnjë shpresonte se një ditë do të kthehet në Kosovë dhe do ta vazhdonte luftën për çlirimin dhe pavarësimin e trojeve të veta. Shpesh e ëndrronte Kosovën e lirë. Këtë ua thoshte edhe shokëve. E shihte veten të lirë duke vepruar drejt saj. Si në vegim e dëgjonte zërin e mekur të nënë-lokës që e thirrte në rrugën e nderit, në rrugën e pavdekshmërisë... 

Dhe, nuk vonoi shum, ajo ditë e bardhë agoi. U këputen prangat, u shkallmuan dyert, u mbytën rojet dhe, u kapërcyen telat. Trimi vetë i shtati u gjend në ajrë të pastër, i lirë... 

Organet serbe, ai mëngjes pranveror, i gjeti të hutuar. Linja telefonike ishte e ngarkuar me zëra të shqetësuar e tërë ankth: 

*-Alo...alo Komanda e Mitrovicës, a më dëgjoni? Jam drejtori i burgut të Pozharevcit. Të lutem, dëgjo me kujdes! Dje pasdite na ka ndodh një skandal shqetësues. Një grup të burgosurish është arratisur. Të gjithë janë nga rrethi juaj. Atyre u prin ai djaloshi mustaqezi i quajtur Azem. Dy rojtarë i kemi gjetur të mbytur përdhunisht. Të lutem shumë, merri të gjitha masat për t´i kapur, se po e mori vesh lartmadhëria e pat jeta ime...* 

*-Çfarë, çfarë?!* -u çarkëdis komandanti - *ikje nga burgu thua? Mos je i dehur... apo po tallesh me mua? Azem Bejta të arratiset nga ai burg me gjithë ato labirinthe enigmatike e mu ne zemër të mbretëris sonë. A guxon te ndodhë kjo mer sylesh? Jo, jo ende nuk më besohet se përndryshe do të çmendem. Kjo ëshë e tmerrshme dhe fatale. Medet ç´na paska gjetur ne që do të kemi punë me te. Kurrë më organet tona nuk do të kenë qetësi në këto anë. Lirisht xhandarët e postkomandave tona le ta lëshojnë Drenicën. S´do të ketë qetësi asë krali ynë në Beograd. Phu, ju marrtë djalli, ju marrtë, more kukuvajkat e dreqit!...* 

Të arratisurit ecnin drejt vendlindjes pa çarë kokën ç´po ndodhte në qarqet shtetrore. Pas një udhëtimi të gjatë e të mundimshëm, natën e ditën, maleve e fushave, të lodhur e të uritur, arritën në Kosovën e dashur. Ishte pranvera e vitit 1915. 

Azemi pa humbur kohë, ende pa kaluar muaji, vendosi ta formaojë çetën e vetë luftarake. Bashkë me dy vllezërit dhe disa trima nga fshartrat përreth që u grumbulluan në Galicë. Nën hijën e Qarrit qindravjeçarë (Lisi i vorreve) e shtruan sofrën dhe u ulën rreth saj. Nëna Sherife ua solli flamurin shqiptar, që e kishte ruajtur në fund të arkës dhe pasi e shpalosi mirë e shtroi mbi sofër. Trimat me dorën e majtë në zemër e me të djathtën mbi flamur njëzërit u betuan: «Betohemi në këtë flamur të shenjtë se sa të jemi gjallë do të luftojmë për lirinë e këtyre trojeve. Betohemi dhe bëjmë be se për Kosovë japim jetën sikurse me le». 

Kjo çetë, e cila më vonë do të bëhet «Nëna e çetave kaçake te Kosovës», menjëher filloi aksionet e veta luftarake. Kështu nisën edhe ditët e tmerrit për xhandarët e posteve në Drenicë dhe për spiunët. Dhe gjtë trembëdhjetë vjetëve, sa ekzisoi kjo çetë, arriti t´i zhviloj mbi shtatëdhjetë beteja të suksesshme e fitimtare. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Marr nga libri "AZEM BEJTË GALICA" nga shkrimtari Bedri Tahiri. Botuar më 1995 nga shtëpia botuse SHKËNDIJA, në Prishtinë


Azem Bejtë Galica me Nusen e Maleve - Shotë Galica

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## metropoli

Pershendetje te perzemerta nga Metropoli 
Do te kisha deshiruar te pyes dike nese dini se a mund te gjinden per tu blere online libri i Oso Kukes dhe ky i Azem Bejte Galica si dhe ndonje i ngjashem qe te mund te mesojme diçka me shume per Patriotet tane te Medhenje. Ju faleminderit dhe tung nga Metropoli!!!

----------


## Ari-Intimidator

material shume interesant.  Do te ishte mire qe dikush te shkruaj dicka per Shote Galicen.

Pershendetje

Ari

----------


## Llapi

ME NJË SIMPOZIUM SHKENCOR U SHËNUA 80 VJETORI I BETEJËS SË GALICËS   

 Viti 1924 në historinë e popullit shqiptarë bëhet i njohur për çthurjen e lëvizjes çlirimtare të Kosovës, shkatërrimin e shumicës së çetave, në krye me komandant Azem Bejtën-Galicën, i cili për së gjalli u shndërrua në legjendë...




Azem Galica ( 1889 - 1924 )  dhe   Qerime Halil Galica ( Shota ) ( 1895 - 1927 ) 






       Qëllimi i këtij simpoziumi shkencorë është që të vë në pah të dhëna të reja lidhur me luftën e Komitetit për Çlirimin Kombëtarë të Kosovës dhe promovimin e ndërtimit të parkut memorial në Galicë. Në simpozium profesorë dhe historianë të ndryshëm nga Shqipëria dhe Kosova paraqitën 22 kumtesa dhe punime shkencore. Ndërkaq nesër në Galicë do të bëhet përurimi i pllakës përkujtimore me 82 emërat e luftëtarëve të betejës së Galicës.

     Azem Bejta u lind më 10 dhjetor 1889. I rritur në gjirin e një familje me tradita luftarake e patriotike, që nga fillimi u përcaktua për luftë të pakompromis me secilin që do t´i cenojë vatrat e të parëve.

     Si fëmij përjetoi ngjarje të hidhura dhe tragjike. Turqit ia vranë babanë dhe ia dogjën shtëpinë, duke i lënë të pastrehë. Rropatjet e kësaj familjeje nëpër dallgët e egra të jetës ia forcuan ndjenjën e atdhedashurisë dhe ia ngritën në një ideal të pashuar, për të cilin e dhe edhe jetën.

      Tiparet e një trimi të paepur dhe të një vizionari të mprehtë u manifestuan që në rininë e hershme të këtij djaloshi. Si i vogël dallohej nga moshatarët. Ishte i zgjuar e i shkathtë. I pëlqenin shumë këngët e trimërisë dhe rrëfimet e pleqëve për ngjarje të ndryshme nga historia kombëtare. Në odat tona - shkolla, mori mësime të mira. Ky shpirt i shëndoshë qëndronte në një trup të shëndosh, siq do të thoshin latinët. Edhe për zhdërvjelltësi ua kalonte të gjithëve. Në mundje, me çobanë, ishte i pari. Por mbi të gjitha atë e cilësonin trimëria dhe guximi. Ende pa i mbushur 11 vjet me pushkën e dajës, e pati plagosur një serb të Selacit, (Stojanin) të cilit ia kishin frikën të gjithë.

     Shumëherë burrat e Selacit (dajat e tij) dhe të Galicës bisedonin rreth asaj se kujt i ka ngja Azemi, dajave apo babait? Kur nxeheshin shumë i qetësonte plaku i urtë i Galicës, mixha Rexhep duke u thënë: «O burra, pse po lodheni aq shumë. Kah t´gan mirë asht, dajtë tirma e babën trim.»

      Gjatë viteve 1910 - 1912 shpërthyen kryengritjet e përgjithëshme për pavarësinë e tokave shqiptare. Më 5 maj 1912 Hasan Prishtina doli në Drenicë, i mbathi opingat dhe e dha kushtrimin për një luftë mbarkombëtare kundër Perandorisë osmane.

     Edhe Azemi, 20-vjeçar, u radhit në çetat kryengritëse të Drenicës, të udhëhequra nga Ahmet Delia i Prekazit. Kur drenicasit dhe shaljanët ishin nisur për luftë përbri tyre marshonte Isa Boletini, hipur mbi kalë e i shoqëruar nga disa trima. Në mes të shumë trimave i ra në sy djaloshi sypatrembur e i etshëm për luftë.


- I kujt është ai djalë? -pyeti Isa Boletini.


- I biri i Bejtë Galicës, Azemi - iu përgjiigj njëri nga trimat që e shoqronte.


Isa e ngau kalin dhe iu afrua Azemit.

     Pasi u përshëndet me të ia vuri dorën në krah dhe e përgëzoi: - Të lumtë ore djalosh trim. Ti paske vendosur ta dërgosh në vend amanetin e babait tënd, ta vazhdosh, rrugën e tij luftareke. Kjo është rrugë e vështirë por e lavdishme dhe e ndershme. Zemra mu bë mal nga gëzimi, sepse Bejta nuk paska vdekur. Shpirtin e tij luftarek po e shoh në sytë e tu të etshëm për liri. Ai e paska lënë një trim që do ta nderojë Kosovën dhe mbarë kombin. Me fat rruga e lavdisë se një vend që lind brezni trimash nuk do të humbet kurrë...

     Betejat e atyre viteve qenë të vështira dhe të përgjakshme. Shtetet fqinje sodisnin dhe bënin plane djallëzore për copëtimin e trojeve shqiptare. E formuan alianvën ballkanike dhe atëherë kur bisha evro-aziatike po bënte përpëlitjet e fundit, në njërën anë, dhe shqiptarët ishin molisur nga betejat e pareshtura, në anën tjetër, ato u inkuadruan në luftë. Kështu, mbi tokat e posaçliruara shqiptare, u vërsulën si një lukuni ujqërish grabitqarë ushtritë serbo-malazeze. Secila mundohej të kafshojë një copë më të madhe nga trupi i gjakosur.

    Nëse luftërat ballkanike për disa popuj ishin fatlume, se ua sollën lirinë, për shqiptarët e Kosovës ishin të kobshme, sepse u sollën robëri të reja. Fitorja e 28 Nëntorit ishte gjysmake.

    Kosova u pushtua nga Serbia dhe Mali i Zi. Ato filluan terrorizmin mbi popullatën shqiptare. U sulmuan çdo gjë kombëtare: gjuha, flamuri, zakonet, feja, toponime e të tjera, me qëllim që të bëhen shpërngulje nga Kosova. Krahas atyre u hapën edhe shumë burgje e kampe turture. Në Drenicë kampi më famëkeq ishte ai i Runikut, ku u keqtrajtuan shumë dernicas.

     Azem Bejta të gjitha këto ngjarje i përjetoi vetë, në vijën e frontit. Kurr nuk iu nda luftëtarëve të lirisë. Mori pjesë edhe në Betejën Legjendare të Merdarit, ku mbeten mijëra të vrarë.

     Posa ishte kthyer nga betejat ishte arrestuar dhe burgosur. Disa ditë ishte mbajtur në stacionin e Tërnavcit. Për çdo ditë e detyronin të punoj në rrugën Mitrovicë - Pejë. Një ditë derisa po punonin në Vojtesh ra në konflikt me xhandarin që i shoqëronte (ruante). E qëlloi çekan duke e plagosur për vdekje. Atëher e dërguan në kampin e Runikut. Atje kalonte shumë keq. Jeta ishte e rëndë dhe e mundimshme. Të burgosurit i kishin futur në një baltë të madhe midis një livadhi të rrethuar me tela xhembaçë e me roje të dyfishuara. Shumë vdisnin nga mundimet dhe torturat. Një ditë drenicasit e sulmuan kampin. Organet shtetërore, të mllefosur, i qesin në pushkatim të burgosurit. Azemi arrin të shpëtoj midis plumbave. Ishte fundi i vitit 1913.

      Xhandarmëria serbe, e ndihmuar edhe nga një spiun shqiptar, vëhet në ndjekje të tij. E hetojnë dhe e rrethojnë në malet e Mikushnicës. I paarmatosur dhe duarlidhur plagoset në dorën e majtë (nga ky moment gishtat e kësaj dore i mbeten të palëvizshëm). Pas disa orësh kapet dhe dërgohet në burgun e Mitrovicës.

     Të nesërmen ia arrestojnë edhe të dy vëllezërit: Seferin dhe Zenelin dhe bashkë me shumë të rinj nga Drenica i burgosin. Pas disa ditësh të gjithë i nisin për në Serbi. Pak ditë i mbajnë në Zajeçar e pastaj i transferojnë për në Pozharevc, në burgun më të rëndë të kohës.

      Në burg jeta ishte e mjerueshme. I ushqenin sa për të mos vdekur. Mbi një vit e kaluan në vetmi të plotë, nëpër qelitë e nëndheshme përplotë lagështi, errësirë e myk. Krahas tyre mbi ta për çdo ditë ushtrohej edhe shum torturë barbare e tipit mesjetar. Por, megjithatë, duhej mbijetuar.

      Azemi ishte optimist dhe mbante qëndrim burrëror. Kurrë nuk u gjunjëzua as nuk u zhgënjye. Në zemrën e tij kishte zënë vend dashuria për Kosovën. Ajo dashuri e mbante duke ia ushqyer shpirtin e tij që po vuante para grilave të hekurtë. Tashmë ajo ishte shndërruar në një ideal pë pashuar jetësor. Gjithnjë shpresonte se një ditë do të kthehet në Kosovë dhe do ta vazhdonte luftën për çlirimin dhe pavarësimin e trojeve të veta. Shpesh e ëndrronte Kosovën e lirë. Këtë ua thoshte edhe shokëve. E shihte veten të lirë duke vepruar drejt saj. Si në vegim e dëgjonte zërin e mekur të nënë-lokës që e thirrte në rrugën e nderit, në rrugën e pavdekshmërisë...


     Dhe, nuk vonoi shum, ajo ditë e bardhë agoi. U këputen prangat, u shkallmuan dyert, u mbytën rojet dhe, u kapërcyen telat. Trimi vetë i shtati u gjend në ajrë të pastër, i lirë...

      Organet serbe, ai mëngjes pranveror, i gjeti të hutuar. Linja telefonike ishte e ngarkuar me zëra të shqetësuar e tërë ankth:

      -Alo...alo Komanda e Mitrovicës, a më dëgjoni? Jam drejtori i burgut të Pozharevcit. Të lutem, dëgjo me kujdes! Dje pasdite na ka ndodh një skandal shqetësues. Një grup të burgosurish është arratisur. Të gjithë janë nga rrethi juaj. Atyre u prin ai djaloshi mustaqezi i quajtur Azem. Dy rojtarë i kemi gjetur të mbytur përdhunisht. Të lutem shumë, merri të gjitha masat për t´i kapur, se po e mori vesh lartmadhëria e pat jeta ime...

      -Çfarë, çfarë?! - u çarkëdis komandanti -  ikje nga burgu thua ? Mos je i dehur... apo po tallesh me mua ? 

      Azem Bejta të arratiset nga ai burg me gjithë ato labirinthe enigmatike e mu ne zemër të mbretëris sonë. A guxon te ndodhë kjo mer sylesh? Jo, jo ende nuk më besohet se përndryshe do të çmendem. Kjo ëshë e tmerrshme dhe fatale. Medet ç´na paska gjetur ne që do të kemi punë me te. Kurrë më organet tona nuk do të kenë qetësi në këto anë. Lirisht xhandarët e postkomandave tona le ta lëshojnë Drenicën. S´do të ketë qetësi asë krali ynë në Beograd. Phu, ju marrtë djalli, ju marrtë, more kukuvajkat e dreqit!...

      Të arratisurit ecnin drejt vendlindjes pa çarë kokën ç´po ndodhte në qarqet shtetrore. Pas një udhëtimi të gjatë e të mundimshëm, natën e ditën, maleve e fushave, të lodhur e të uritur, arritën në Kosovën e dashur. Ishte pranvera e vitit 1915.

     Azemi pa humbur kohë, ende pa kaluar muaji, vendosi ta formaojë çetën e vetë luftarake. Bashkë me dy vllezërit dhe disa trima nga fshartrat përreth që u grumbulluan në Galicë. Nën hijën e Qarrit qindravjeçarë (Lisi i vorreve) e shtruan sofrën dhe u ulën rreth saj. Nëna Sherife ua solli flamurin shqiptar, që e kishte ruajtur në fund të arkës dhe pasi e shpalosi mirë e shtroi mbi sofër. Trimat me dorën e majtë në zemër e me të djathtën mbi flamur njëzërit u betuan: «Betohemi në këtë flamur të shenjtë se sa të jemi gjallë do të luftojmë për lirinë e këtyre trojeve. Betohemi dhe bëjmë be se për Kosovë japim jetën sikurse me le».

      Kjo çetë, e cila më vonë do të bëhet «Nëna e çetave kaçake te Kosovës», menjëher filloi aksionet e veta luftarake. Kështu nisën edhe ditët e tmerrit për xhandarët e posteve në Drenicë dhe për spiunët. Dhe gjtë trembëdhjetë vjetëve, sa ekzisoi kjo çetë, arriti t´i zhviloj mbi shtatëdhjetë beteja të suksesshme e fitimtare.



Lumja kulla, ça mka Brenda

Azem Bejten me shtate zemra!

Azem Bejta, si kreshnik

fort lufton ai gryk e ngryke

Ai zhupani fort bertet

-O zot, falmi krahet e lehte!

Krahet e lehte me fluturue

nMitrovice, nmujsha me shkue

prej Azemit me shpetue

prej Azemit nshpetofsha vete

per asqeret nuk po kam dert 

se asqere merr krali opet

Te shtate kralat me u cue nkambe

smund Azemin me e zane!

----------


## militanti1980

O njerez, ketu behet fjale per eliten (politike, shkencore, gjenerale me shkolle ushtarake, etj.) shqiptare dhe jo per luftetare te tjeshte qe s'kane mbaruar asnje shkolle.
Keshtu qe per mendimin tim, Azem e Shote Galica apo Isa Boletini nuk mund te quhen si njerez te elites shqiptare.

----------


## militanti1980

Llapi, mos me çaj veshet.
Se ju kosovaret qenket aq "patriote" dhe aq lokaliste sa qe edhe njeriun me te thjeshte do ta quanit "elite", vetem sepse eshte kosovar.

Azem e Shote Galica, Isa Boletini, etj. qe kane qene "luftetar" nuk jane bejne pjese ne eliten kombetare.

Tito ka qene ne eliten e Jugosllavise dhe kosoves e jo ne eliten e Shqiperise.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Llapi

No Comment: Ja ku prehet Heroina e Popullit -Shote Azem Galica


Prishtinë, 25 Qërshor 2005 (Kosovapress)  



Ditë më parë në Kosovë ishte një grup shqiptarësh nga Tirana dhe Shkodra, kryesuar nga aktivistja Ajkana Alibali Naqellari, të cilët i sollën këto foto me shpresë të një projekti për rregullimin e varrit të Shotës( 1895 - 1927 ) , në Fushë-Krujë, më rastin e 110 vjetorit të lindjes . Fotot e tregojnë vet gjendjen e varrit dhe pamjen përreth . Edhe në këtë gjendje, shumë nga personalitetet Shqiptare, qytetarët dhe nxënësit e shkollave nga të gjitha  trojet etnike bëjnë foto pranë varrit të Heroinës. Të shpresojmë në zgjimin e ndërgjegjes së autoriteteve kompetente, por edhe të qytetarëve në rregullimin e varrit dhe hapësirës përreth të Heroinës së kombit Qerime Halil Galica ( Shota ). (klikoni mbi foto për një pamje me të mirë).

Qerime Halil Galica ( Shota ) ( 1895 - 1927 ) dhe Azem Galica ( 1889 - 1924 ) ,
luftëtarë të paepur të lëvizjes komëtare në Kosovë. Fotografuar në Shkodër më 1920.

----------


## alibaba

> Llapi, mos me çaj veshet.
> Se ju kosovaret qenket aq "patriote" dhe aq lokaliste sa qe edhe njeriun me te thjeshte do ta quanit "elite", vetem sepse eshte kosovar.
> 
> Azem e Shote Galica, Isa Boletini, etj. qe kane qene "luftetar" nuk jane bejne pjese ne eliten kombetare.
> 
> Tito ka qene ne eliten e Jugosllavise dhe kosoves e jo ne eliten e Shqiperise.


Azem Bejta dhe Shote Galica si dhe Isa Buletini duke qene komandante dhe jo ushtare te thjeshte, automatikisht hyne ne radhet e elites kombetare.
Sidoqofte duhet njohur historine me mire para se te cilesosh figurat historike ne kete menyre.

----------


## alibaba

Nje ushtar i Azem Bejtes duke ruajtur ne kufirin e zones se lire.

----------


## derjansi

> Llapi, mos me çaj veshet.
> Se ju kosovaret qenket aq "patriote" dhe aq lokaliste sa qe edhe njeriun me te thjeshte do ta quanit "elite", vetem sepse eshte kosovar.
> 
> Azem e Shote Galica, Isa Boletini, etj. qe kane qene "luftetar" nuk jane bejne pjese ne eliten kombetare.
> 
> Tito ka qene ne eliten e Jugosllavise dhe kosoves e jo ne eliten e Shqiperise.


Pikerisht keto luftetar pa shkolle jane elita e Shqiperise sepse ato luftuan pa interesa per karrike e poste personale.  Ndersa shumica e atyre qe ishin me shkolle, me plot gojen mund ti quash funderrina te shqiperise se e perdoren dijen dhe shkollen e tyre  per interesa vetiake.

----------


## Llapi

SHOTE GALICA- QERIME ( HALIL ) RADISHEVA - ( 1895- 1927 ) - Në 80-të vjetorin e vdekjes së saj - Shkruan: Mehmet BISLIMI







    SHOTE GALICA- QERIME ( HALIL ) RADISHEVA
    ( 1895- 1927 )


    Në 80-të vjetorin e vdekjes së saj

    Shkruan: Mehmet BISLIMI


    Gruaja dhe nëna shqiptare, jo pak herë u përball me ashpërsitë e jetës. Mbi të rëndoi pesha e shekujve të robërisë dhe varfërisë, pesha e kanunit dhe padrejtësisë, kobi e zia, loti dhe gjaku... Por, për asnjë çast ajo nuk u nënshtrua para sfidave të shumta gjatë jetës. Dinjitetin dhe krenarinë e saj nuk e mposhti as robëria shekullore e as goditjet e njëpasnjëshme që ajo i mori nga ashpërsitë e jetës së rëndë e me plot halle. Gruaja dhe nëna shqiptare, në vend të parfumeve evropiane, përdori barotin, stolitë e saja ishin koburja dhe gjerdani me fishekë, ajo ishte dhe mbeti në shërbim të atdheut. Gruaja shqiptare si nënë, atdheut i fali nga shtatë ushtarë lirie, i fali nga shtatë zana mali, që pushtuesit i morën gjak në vetull si: Teuta, Donika, Nora, Tringa, Shota..... e deri tek Gjevë Lladrovci e ditëve të sotme dhe pa dyshim nënëmadhja, nënëlokja Zahide Jashari - nëna e Komandantit tonë Legjendar Adem Jashari!

    Nënat tona, gatuan bukën për çlirimtarët, thurën çorapet që të mos ngrijnë ata, i bekuan rrugët e tyre të përgjakshme, i puthen ata në ballë duke ua dhanë uratën në rrugët tona të vështira, por të lavdishme të lirisë. Ato i vizituan bijtë e tyre nëpër syrgjynet otomane e kazamatet serbe, duke u thënë: Mbahuni bijtë e mi, mos u ligështoni para dushmanit, mbahuni për hatër të vatanit!... Ishin këto fjalët e nënave tona, që na dhanë forcë dhe bënë që populli ynë të triumfoj fuqishëm mbi tmerrin shekullor të robërisë, mbi planet asimiluese, mbi planet gjenocidiale që pushtuesit tanë i zbatuan egërsisht mbi popullin shqiptar. Nuset e reja i pritën trimat e tyre me vite të tëra, nga syrgjynet, nga internimet, nga burgimet... e kujë nuk vunë! Ato fëmijët nuk i lanë vetëm e shpinën nuk ua kthyen për një copë dashuri. Jo, ato këtë nuk e bënë kurrë, ato u gjakosen krah burrave për këtë tokë të zhuritur! Ato hynë në histori me qëndresën e tyre, ato hynë në këngë me bujarinë e tyre, ato u mitizuan për besnikërinë dhe sakrificat e tyre si Rozafa e kalasë prej guri, si Doruntina... E kur bijtë tanë u kthyen të gjakosur nga lufta, fjala e nënës ua mikloi plagët e tyre. Ato nuk lejuan që loti të iu shkoj në faqet e tyre të ndritura- jo as një herë!... O zot, po cilat nëna në botë, janë më të sprovuara, më të forta, më bujare se nënat tona? Ishte nëna dhe gruaja shqiptare ajo, që i rezistoi të gjitha këto dhe nuk u dorëzua. Asaj, dhe vetëm asaj i dedikohen të gjitha, para së cilës populli ynë me respektin më të madh duhet të përkulet deri në gjunjëzim - para qëndresës dhe heroizmave të NËNËS Shqiptare!

    I gjithë ky respekt për nënat tona, sot përcillet në emrin e nënës, në emrin e gruas dhe në emrin e heroinës sonë kombëtare  SHOTE GALICËS, ky emër kaq i madh që zuri vend po aq të madhërishëm e lavdishëm në historinë tonë kombëtare. Emri Shotë Galica është emër nderi e krenarie, është emër mburrje e emër lirie për të gjithë shqiptarët kudo që janë. Është dashuri për atdheun, pasion dhe inspirim i qindra Shotave të reja që ranë me pushkë në dorë rreshtuar në radhët e Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës. Ato luftuan për çlirimin e atdheut - ashtu si Shotë Galica dikur, dhe ranë për atdhe sa herë e kërkoi domosdoshmëria e lufta çlirimtare, ato ranë me emrin e Shote Galicës në gojë!

    Me rastin e tetëdhjetë vjetorit të vdekjes së saj

    Qerime Shotë Galica e inspiruar në bëmat e trimëreshave shqiptare e bindur thellë në të drejtën e popullit tonë për të qenë të lirë e vuri pushkën krahut dhe për 12-të vjet me radhë nuk u nda nga burri dhe bashkëluftëtari i saj Azem Galica, dhe nga shokët e tij. Për 12-të vjet me radhë Shote Galica luftoi kundër pushtuesve serbë, austrohungarezë e bullgar.

    Shota e Radishevës, ishte motër e gjashtë vëllezërve. Babai i saj Halili, ngase e kishte të vetmen vajzë, nuk e ndau nga djemtë e tij për asnjë çast. E merrte me vete nëpër kuvende e ndeja burrash, ku pati fatin të shohë me sytë e saj trimat e kohës si: Isa Boletinin, Shaqir Smakën, Kamer Loshin, Nak Berishën, Azem Bejtën, Mehmet Deliun, Shak e Ramadan Radishevën, Halit Bajramin, Xhemë Tërnavin, Fazli Baranin, Emin Latin - Mehën, Shaban Mikushnicën, Bajram Zenë Mehën e shumë trima tjerë. Nëpër ato kuvende e ndeja merreshin vendime që të kërciste pushka mbi pushtuesin serb. Aty edhe këndohej kënga e binte çiftelia për trimëritë e trimave tanë. Shota i binte mirë çiftelisë, si edhe çarkut të hutës. Këndonte si zanë mali, sa edhe të tmerronte me zërin e kushtrimit:Ooo, Prite, prite Azem Galicën, o hejjj...

    Nëpër ato ndeja e kuvende Shota njohu Azem Galicën, me të cilin u martua në vitin 1915. Ajo në vend të rrobave të nusërisë, veshi rrobat e burrave, në vend të pajës vuri armën krahut dhe u bë nuse malesh. Në dasmë të saj ishin 300 krushq me 300 pushkë krahut, binin tridhjetë lodra përnjëherësh, kërcenin 300 malësorë vallen e Kaçakëve të malit... Shota që nga ai çast nuk u nda më nga Azemi dhe nga bashkëluftëtarëve të tij. Dhoma e saj nusërisë u bë Çiçavica, stolitë e saj ishin gjerdani me fishekë rreth belit. Kjo pra ishte Shota  gruaja shqiptare, që nuk u lodh e nuk u hamend kurrë para jetës së vështirë të malit, as para flakës së barotit, as para rënies e plagosjes së luftëtarëve të lirisë, as para masakrave që bënin xhandarët serbë mbi popullatën shqiptare. Përkundrazi morali dhe forca e saj sa vinte e po shtohej e vetëdijshme se liria e vendit nuk arrihet pa u djegur në flakët e luftës! E tillë ishte Shota dhe si e tillë vazhdoi këto rrugë pa u luhatur, as edhe pas vdekjes së burrit e shokut të jetës së saj Azem Galicës.

    Ajo merrte edhe vendime me vete. Kjo ndodhte kur ishte larg Azemit, në mungesë të komunikimit për shkaqe gjeografike, sidomos kur Azemi ndodhej në vise të ndryshme të Kosovës, për çështje organizimi ose edhe në Shqipëri, për çështje armatimi e komunikimi me forcat përparimtare e demokratike të kohës si me Hasan Prishtinën, Bajram Currin e të tjerë. Një hap të tillë Shota e kishte marrë për likuidimin e një zyrtari të lartë të Serbisë. Ajo së bashku me Mehmet Deliun dhe me dy tre shokë tjerë, kishin hyrë në zyrë të eprorit serb, mu në qendër të qytetit të Mitrovicës!, dhe me dorë të vet e kishte vrarë atë epror gjakpirës, i cili kishte bërë sa e sa masakra mbi popullatën shqiptare që po përpiqej për lirinë e vet. Ajo i tha Azemit më pas: E vrava Azem! E vrava në emër të nënave që i ka lënë pa djem, në emër të nuseve që i ka lënë pa burra, në emër të motrave që ka lënë pa vëllezër, në emër të lirisë së Kosovës!... Azemi e shikoj me butësi e dashuri, duke i thënë:  Mirë ke bërë moj burrnesha e maleve të Kosovës duke e përqafuar dhe duke e uruar për aksionin, atë dhe shokët. Shota, gjatë jetës së saj prej kaçaku të malit, ishte ndeshur dhjetëra herë me pushtuesin serb. Ishin dhjetëra beteja ku kishin luftuar me orë të tëra, në pozicione të ndryshme e shumë herë të pavolitshme e të pabarabarta në armatime. Gati në të gjitha rastet, luftëtarët e lirisë kishin dalë fitimtarë, megjithëse edhe kishin pësuar edhe goditje të rënda me humbjen e shokëve. Kjo përballje e Lëvizjes së Kaçakëve të Kosovës me pushtuesin serb nuk ishte e shkurtër, prandaj për Shotën, Azemin dhe bashkëluftëtarët e saj ishin krijuar mite e legjenda: Ishin përhapur fjalë se Azem Bejta bashkë me gjokun e tij po fluturonte, ose se kur thërret Shota: Oooo, prite, prite Azem Galicën o heejjj dëgjohej për tej shtatë malesh e kodrash, ose se Shota me një dorë lufton dhe me tjetrën i bie çiftelisë dhe se plumbat e saj kurrë nuk shkonin huq, mandej thoshin se Azemin dhe Shotën nuk i zë plumbi i shkjaut etj...

    Pas vdekjes së Azemit, Shote Galica u priu luftëtarëve të lirisë në sa e sa aksione të rrepta ballë për ballë me armikun. Ajo me zërin e saj si zanë mali, u fuste tmerrin xhandarëve kur jepte kushtrimin: Ooo prite, prite Azem Galicën, o heej... Shota edhe u plagos në luftëra, por morali i saj nuk u thye asnjëherë, kështu duke u bërë shembull e krenari për ne. Shota në rolin e nënës nuk pati rastin që të gëzoj ledhatimet e djalit të saj i cili i vdiq shumë shpejt pas lindjes, për shkak të kushteve të malit. Mirëpo Shota nuk ndenji indiferent kundrejt kësaj ndjenje, ajo mori me vete ngado që shkoi fëmijët e shokëve të rënë për liri të Kosovës. Ajo për as një çast, ata nuk i la vetëm, duke u bërë nënë e dytë e tyre
    deri në çastet e fundit të jetës së saj.

    Shote Galica në fundin e dimrit të vitit 1926, të një dimri të ashpër, e lodhur dhe e dërmuar e me zemër të plagosur, shoqëruar nga Mehmet Deliu e me pak shokë të tjerë, kishin mësyrë Shqipërinë, duke e lënë Kosovën nën kthetra të pushtuesit serb, me shpresën së do të ktheheshin me pranverën e parë. Ajo u vendos në katundin Shullaz të Krujës. Me vete kishte edhe disa fëmijë të shokëve të rënë, fëmijë të mbetur jetim të cilët Shota kishte marrë përsipër ti rritë dhe ti edukojë me frymën atdhetare. Me shpresën se do të gjente mbështetjen e mbretërisë së Ahmet Zogut ajo u zhgënjye shumë shpejt nga sjelljet e tij mospërfillëse. Si duket, Shota nuk e kishte të qartë se kishin ndryshuar rrethanat, se mbreti Zog ishte borxhli ndaj Krajlit të Serbisë i cili Zogun e kishte strehuar, armatosur dhe kthyer nga hotel Bristoli i Beogradit në karrigen e mbretit të Shqipërisë! Kështu duke e rrëzuar të parën Qeveri demokratike në Ballkan - Qeverinë e Fan Nolit! Në këto rrethana Krajli i Serbisë, pasi që kishte dëmtuar rëndë pas 12 vjet lufte Lëvizjen Kaçake të Kosovës së bashku me prijësin e saj, Azemin, kishte kërkesa shtesë pranë mbretërisë zogolliane që të asgjësoheshin edhe rrënjët e kësaj lëvizje në Shqipëri ku Shotë Galica i kishte nën përkujdesje!...

    Shote Galica e përballur me tmerrin e varfërisë, rrethuar nga harresa, varfëria, mjerimi dhe inferioriteti i një regjimi mbretëror zogollian, i shkroi një letër mbretërisë në fjalë:  Unë jam Shote Galica- gruaja e Azem Galicës, prijësit të Lëvizjes Kaçake të Kosovës. Gjendem në katundin Shullaz të Krujës , kam dhe katër fëmijë jetim me vete. Janë fëmijët e luftëtarëve të vrarë për çlirim të Kosovës. Jam e shtrënguar të ju vë në dijeni se jam duke vdekur nga uria së bashku me fëmijët jetim!...
    Shota, po ndeshej me vdekjen dhe vdekja e saj në atë moshë kaq të re, më shumë pati për pasojë moskujdesin njerëzor ndaj saj, ky moskujdes i një regjimi mbretëror antikombëtar kurorëzoi kushtet e një vdekje të parakohshme dhe të pa natyrshme të një gruaje që quhej Shote Galica e cila kishte vetëm 32 vite!...

    Shote Galicën, shteti shqiptar e shpalli Heroinë të Popullit, ia ngriti bustin e saj dhe ia rregulloi edhe varrin. Sot në kohën e demokracisë varri i saj është në gjendje të mjerueshme siç ishte edhe ajo vet në prag të vdekjes së saj në vitin 1927. Ndërkaq për bustin e saj nuk ka kurrfarë të dhënash se ku është tretur?! Qeveria e Kosovës, si ajo në nivel qendror, po ashtu edhe kjo në nivel lokal të Vushtrrisë, as kanë vrarë mendjen deri me sot në mënyrë që eshtrat e Shote Galicës ti kthejnë në vendlindjen e saj, më në fund pas 80 vitesh të prehet edhe ajo e qetë pranë varrit të Azem Galicës, burrit dhe bashkëluftëtarit të saj dhe pranë kullës e cila po ashtu mungon edhe sot!
    A thua vallë edhe Qeveria e Kosovës, pandërgjegjshëm po shndërrohet në një Qeveri mospërfillëse e kaq inferiore, për të mos thënë zogolliane përballë Dëshmorëve dhe Heronjve tanë kombëtarë të cilët mbetën harruar e shkapërderdhur baltërave e moçaleve të hapësirave tona gjeografike?!

    Qerime Halil Radisheva  Shotë Galica vdiq me 1927. Kush vuajti më shumë se nënat tona, kush i dha lirisë dhe popullit tonë më shumë se ato? Kjo pra ishte Shote Galica  gruaja dhe nëna shqiptare të cilën me pietet do ta kujtojmë përjetë e mot!

----------


## Preng Sherri

Ti ore miltanti s'qenke kund si themi ne lol fare...
 Si e mendo ti eliten kombëtare? Ajo që është sot apo ajo që nga zanafilla e këndej..
Ore lol
Po çfarë ishin Skënderbeu, Ali pasha i janinës ( arti ushtarak i tij studiohet sot në Francë)Çerçiz Topulli, Ymer Prizreni, Ali Pashë Gucia, Azem Bejta,,,

Or ti militanti?
A e di"ti që ne po flasim për Eliten Kombëtare dhe jo për Elitën Intelektuale'
Ikë or derma e mos na lodh me qyfyre kot së koti

----------


## biligoa

Shkruar nga Behxhet Sh. SHALA    
Friday, 12 October 2007
Image

Azem Bejta, Azem Galica, ta pa sherrin krejt Drenica!

Historia e shqiptarëve është tregim në vete, shumë e pasur me vuajtje dhe shumë e varfër me dokumentimin e këtyre vuajtjeve, madje ka periudha që ka mbetur krejtësisht e pandriçuar dhe e cila mbështetet kryesisht në tregime popullore, të trashëguara brez pas brezi, folklor informativ shpeshherë i shndërruar në realitet dezinformativ! Në mungesë të fakteve relevante kemi raste kur vlerësimi për personalitete të rëndësishme të popullit shqiptar, qoftë në kontekstin pozitiv apo negativ është bërë në bazë të vendimeve të konjukturave politike në pushtet.

Vlerësimi shumë herë është mbështetur edhe në të dhënat që janë plasuar nga shërbimet informative të huaja përfshirë këtu edhe vendeve me disponim dhe veprim armiqësor ndaj shqiptarëve dhe çdo gjëje shqiptare. Kështu, jo pa qëllim, shumë herë tradhëtarët janë paraqitur si personalitete të shquara kombëtare ndërsa patriotët e vërtetë janë stigmatizuar si tradhëtarë, me një fjalë, antivlerat janë shitur si vlera dhe anasjelltas. Për diskreditimin dhe eliminimin e atyre që kanë qenë pengesë e arritjes së qëllimeve personale dhe mbetjes në pushtet janë përdorur metodat me të ulëta!

Lexuesi i vëmendshëm nuk e ka vështirë të kujtojë se në kohën kur atdhetari i shquar nga Drenica, Azem Bejta i luftonte xhandarët serbë, nga vet rapsodët shqiptarë këndohej:  Azem Bejta, Azem Galica, ta pa sherrin krejt Drenica. Prapavija e të këtij të kënduari ishte shumë e qartë, diskreditimin e tij në sy të popullit si keqbërës dhe shkaktar i vuajtjeve të popullit, si pretekst, ndërsa eliminimi i tij fizik, si kontekst! Edhe në Llap, më kujtohet mirë, një kategori i pleqëve të ditur dhe që kishin ndikim te popullata e paarsimuar dhe e painformuar, Isa Boletinin e patën shpallur argatë të kralit serb dhe tradhëtar të interesave kombëtare! Edhe kur i madhi Adem Jashari kryente aksione nëpër Kosovë ashtu siç ishte, me flokë të gjata dhe mjekërr karakteristike, qarkullonin lajmet se  një çetnik po sillet nëpër Drenicë dhe Dukagjin, me motor. A nuk ishte edhe më eklatant rasti i përpjekjes për mistifikim i UÇK  së, pikërisht nga ata që, gjoja punonin për pavarësinë e Kosovës?! U shpallën dorë e zgjatur e UDB  së!

Fati i atdhetarëve të vërtetë shqiptarë! Të vrarë dhe të sharë!
Të ekzekutuar dhe të poshtëruar!

Po çfat patën ata që tërë jetën e tyre u përpoqën për lirinë e shqiptarëve kudo që jetonin, në Shqipëri, Kosovë dhe trojet e aneksuara nga Mali i Zi, Greqia dhe Maqedonia?

U vranë thuaja të gjithë.

Nga kush?

Kryesisht vrasësit ishin shqiptarë, thuhet dorë e zgjatur e dikujt. Po pse nuk e drejtuan armën kah dora e zgjatur ? Sepse paraprakisht këta persona ishin shënjestruar nga ata që krijonin opinion dhe në këtë mënyrë e krijuan një alibi moral për vrasësit potencial! Duke e kriminalizuar aktivitetin e tyre dhe duke i përbaltur moralisht u krijua disponimi që vrasja e tyre të konsiderohej si një akt bëmirësie dhe patriotizmi!

Të fillojmë me emrat e  tradhëtarëve të kombit që u vranë nga  patriotët:

- Hasan Prishtina u vra nga Ibrahim Çelo, shqiptar,

- Avni Rrustemi u vra nga Isuf Reçi, shqiptar,

- Luigj Gurakuqi u vra nga Balto Stambolla, shqiptar,

- Haxhi Zeka u vra nga Adem Zajmi, shqiptar,

- Bajram Curri bëri vetvrasje shkaku së ndryshe do ta vriste Kadri Mehmeti, shqiptar.

- Po mos ta kishin vrarë Isa Boletinin malazezët, me gjasë do ta vrisnin shqiptarët.

Ky ishte pra fati i atdhetarëve të vërtetë shqiptarë! Të vrarë dhe të sharë! Të ekzekutuar dhe të poshtëruar!

Ukshin Hoti, Adem Demaçi dhe Albin Kurti të sharë më së shumti nga shqiptarët (!!!)

Në historinë më të re të Kosovës ishin tre personalitete që u shanë më së shumti por nuk u vranë ende nga shqiptarët.

Ishte:

- Ukshin Hoti, i sharë nga shqiptarët dhe i vrarë nga serbët.

Janë ende të gjallë por vazhdimisht të sharë:

- Adem Demaçi dhe
- Albin Kurti

Interesant, Adem Demaçi dhe Albin Kurti më shumë janë sharë nga shqiptarët se nga serbët andaj edhe ndaj tyre është drejtuar shtiza e dyshimit nga matrapazët folklorik dhe bastardët politik!

Adem Demaçi, vëlla i serbëve, bëri 28 vjet burg për çlirimin e shqiptarëve dhe lirinë e serbëve. Unë them, nuk kishte për kënd ndërsa ai thotë se do ta bënte përsëri të njejtën punë! Ashiqare, njëri prej nesh nuk është normal, unë veten e konsideroj normal! Baca thotë se nuk është normal se po të ishte normal nuk do ta bënte atë që e ka bërë, të rebelohej kundër një perandorie jugosllave, duke kërkuar shkatërrimin e saj. Dhe e priti. Baca nuk ishte normal sepse nuk e kishte ndjenjën e hakmarrjes ndaj askujt, ua fali edhe atyre që nuk merituan falje ! Ata që e shpallën armik gjatë vuajtjes së denimit, më vonë i angazhojë për këshilltarë sepse e vlerësonte se dija e tyre do ti hynte në punë Kosovës. Veton Surroi e pushkatoi publikisht duke e cilësuar se është armik i krejt botës meqë e kundërshtonte Rambujenë.

Emisarët e partive të ndryshme politike që sot janë në pozita ministrore dhe të tjera, bënin fushatë nëpër oda të fshatrave kundër Adem Demaçit, sepse po e rikthyeka Sërbinë në Kosovë. Partitë politike mbanin mbledhje të jashtëzakonshme kundër propozimit të Bacës për projektin Ballkania ndërkaq tani e kannë ulur bishtin ! Të njejtit individë gëlltisin çdo gjë që iu ofrohet, për të qëndruar në grazhd.

- E akuzonin se po shkruan romane për lexuesit serbë sepse nuk di të shkruaj shqip.

- E akuzonin, Gelbart dhe kompania shqiptare se po e mbron terrorizmin ngase nuk pranonte të cilësohej UÇK-ja si organizatë terroriste, kur edhe vet establishmenti i atëhershëm politik ishte deklaruar në favor të kualifikimit të zotit Gelbart dhe zotit Milosheviq.

- E akuzonin se asnjëherë nuk ka qenë përfaqesues politik i UÇK  së por se në Prishtinë ( kur askush nuk kishte guxim ta merrte në gojë emrin e UÇK së e lëre më ta përfaqësonte zyren mu në gojën e ujkut, policisë serbe ) ka tredhur miza!

- E akuzonin se në kohën kur, ata, patriotët e devotshëm iknin nga Kosova, të rruar dhe të kruar dhe asnjëherë të ndjer si të turpëruar e lëre më të penduar, ai po shetiste rrugëve të Prishtinës i përcjellur nga ndonjë qen apo polic serb! Thonin se ai qenka tradhëtar ngase, ndryshe do të vritej nga policia serbe. Këtë e pohonin edhe ata që, duke u veshur me rroba të grave, bënin çmos ta shpëtonin, jo fytyrën, por prapanicën e tyre me të vetmin qëllim ti shërbenin Kosovës siç janë edhe duke i shërbyer sot! Në mungesë të fytyrës po punojnë me prapanicë! Në këtë mënyrë i turpëronin gratë që në të shumtën e rasteve janë treguar më burra se ata!

- E akuzonin se asnjë proces apo projekt nuk e përmbylli dhe , kush, ata që çdo proces politik dhe kombëtar e ngulfatën, abortuan në fazën embrionale të saj dhe tani po realizojnë projekte që esencialisht e dëmtojnë të tashmen e Kosovës ngase ardhmëria as që iu intereson, ardhmëria e Kosovës për ta ka kuptim vetëm nëse identifikohet me realizimin e interesave të tyre personale.

- E akuzojnë ata të luftës, të cilëve Baca qysh në gusht të vitit 1999 u pati thënë se do të vijë një kohë kur ata do tiu kenë lakmi atyre që janë vrarë gjatë luftës si:

Adem Jashari,
Fehmi dhe Xhevë Lladrovci,
Remzi Ademaj e shumë heronj të tjerë!

Ngase, luftën e shfrytëzuan për plaçkitje, grabitje, u distancuan nga ajo! E keni parë si kanë përfunduar disa prej tyre, më me dinjitet dhe vendosmëri e kanë mbrojtur veprën e tyre hajnat e pulave se ata që e kanë bërë luftën! Adem Demaçi ky  qeni i keq ta bjenë ujkun në torishte  (!!!)

Në këtë kontekst po ua tregoj një rast që më ka ndodhur para disa ditëve e që më bind se serbët nuk e kane vrarë Adem Demaçin por pikërisht janë shqiptarët ata që janë munduar ta vrasin shumë herë. Me këtë nuk nënkuptoj vetëm vrasjen fizike por atë shpirtërore, morale, kombëtare dhe njerëzore që është shumë më e rëndë se ajo fizike! Këtë e kanë bërë shqiptarët dhe po e bëjnë vazhdimisht. Pra, personazhi që më shtyri ta shkruaj këtë shkrim quhet Kadri Deva, 78 vjeçar, nga Mitrovica, anëtar i NDSH  së dhe i dënuar politikisht në vitet e 56  ta.

Unë e pranoj botërisht se kam një respekt të veçant për anëtarët e NDSH  së të cilët, konsideroj se kanë qenë patriotë të vërtetë dhe të dëshmuar në përpjekjet dhe luftën për lirinë e shqiptarëve. Në bisedë e sipër më tha se:  qeni i keq ta bjenë ujkun në torishte  dhe meqë nuk dija në kend aludonte kërkova të më tregonte për kënd e ka fjalën. Shumë gjakftohtë me tha se qeni i keq na qenka Adem Demaçi. Insistova ta dijë se pse na qenka qen i keq ndërkaq ai zotëriu mu përgjigj se gjatë çdo arrestimi të  qenit të keq , me vete i ka marrë nga 350 të tjerë dhe, herën e fundit kur është arrestuar i paska marre me vete 560 shqiptarë. Në pohimin tim se ai që i merr me vete ( i fut në burg ) mbi 1200 shqiptarë, nuk ka arsye të qëndrojë mbi 28 vjet në burg porse më e nevojshme dhe e levërdishme për Serbinë është të qëndrojë në liri dhe ti mbushë burgjet me shqiptarë të tjerë, përgjigja e tij ishte se ai më mirë e ka pasur në burg se në shtëpi dhe se gjatë vujtjes së burgut të BACËS ( shprehja e imja ) atë e ka vizituar personalisht Aleksandër Rankoviqi!

Më në fund u detyrova ti them se me BACËN kam pasur nderin të jem në burgun e Stara Gradishkës dhe se jam dëshmitar se kushtet në të cilat e ka vuajtur dënimin Adem Demaçi kanë qenë nënçmuese edhe për një qen e jo për një njeri, Kadri Deva u step duke e komentuar me fjalet  ti qenke përkrahës i Adem Demaçit  dhe duke bërë përpjekje të më bind se  kur të hapen letrat, të gjithë do të binden se Adem Demaçi do të jetë tradhëtari më i madh i popullit shqiptar dhe se për këtë arsye nuk i flet atij . U solla në mënyren më të njerëzishme me te dhe e përcolla gjithashtu në mënyrën më të njerëzishme! Lente përshtypjen se është normal dhe inteligjent.

Lexues të nderuar,
këtë nuk e bëra me qëllim të diskreditimit të Kadri Devës, i cili ishte rast i humbur dhe i huqur por për ta përshkruar fatin e atyre që kanë dhënë diçka për këtë vend, kanë bërë një sakrificë, kanë qëndruar dhe qëndrojnë vertikalisht, hecin siç ka thënë zoti, me një fjalë, desha ta ndërlidhë fatin e tij dhe trajtimin që i bëhet nga shqiptarët sot, me fatin e Hasan Prishtinës, Luigj Gurakuqit, Avni Rrustemit, Haxhi Zekës, Azem Bejtës, Isa Boletinit dhe Adem Jasharit dhe trajtimin që u është bërë nga Ibrahim Çelo, Balto Stambolla, Isuf Reçi, Adem Zajmi, xhandarmëria serbe si dhe policia, ushtria dhe paramilitarët serbë!

Këta që i kanë sulmuar dhe i sulmojnë këto vlera të vërteta dhe të dëshmuara të popullit shqiptarë, i kanë zgjatur jetën pushtuesve dhe, këtë e bëjnë edhe sot! Andaj, lëreni të qetë Adem Demaçin  BACËN o ju  shokë  të burgut, luftës dhe paqes që e tradhëtuat dhe e degëdiset në fund të botës shqiptare, ju që angazhimin e tij titanik e vlerësuat me një pension prej 40 eurosh në kohën kur, si  përfaqesues të popullit, nuk e latë asnjë të zeze pa berë, vodhët çdo gjë që mund të vidhet, mbytët çdo shpresë dhe çdo ëndërr, shkelet mbi gjakun e Adem Jasharit dhe shumë heronjve të tjerë të luftës së UÇK së, në emër të realizimit të pavarësisë së Kosovës , të cilën e abuzuat në menyrën më të paskrupullt. Nëse edhe tani, kur është larguar, ju pengon në realizimin e qëllimeve tuaja, gjejeni një Balto, Lloq, Berllok, Mbeturinë dhe rehatojeni Adem Demaçin edhe fizikisht, të tjerat ia keni bërë, të gjitha! Përcaktohuni për traditën: a më mirë të jesh tradhëtar apo të lehësh si zagar!

Albin Kurti armik i ardhmërisë së Kosovës dhe
përgjegjës për vrasjen e protestuesve paqësorë,
Arben Xheladini dhe Mon Balaj !!!!

Dhe, personazhi i tretë i këtij shkrimi është Albin Kurti, i cilësuar nga Tina Kajdanova si armik i ardhmërisë së Kosovës. Të njejtin cilësim e ka nga Grupi i Kontaktit si edhe nga sekretari gjeneral i OKB se , z. Ban Ki Mun (pra, nga te gjitha autoritetet planetare dhe vendimmarrëse ), ngase i kundërshton proceset politike, kërkon realizimin e të së drejtës për vetëvendosje, përmes referendumit, për popullin e Kosovës, e drejtë kjo e garantuar edhe nga Deklarata Universale për të Drejtat e Njeriut e OKB së, në krye të së cilës është z. Mun, që me raportin e tij të fundit ia zgjatë arrestin shtëpiak Albin Kurtit!

Edhe Ekipi i Unitetit, që aq shumë po angazhohet për realizimin e së drejtës për vetëvendosje, Albin Kurtin e bëri përgjegjës për vrasjen e protestuesve paqësorë, Arben Xheladini dhe Mon Balaj. Në bazë të kërkesës së Ekipit të Unitetit , Albini u arrestua dhe tani po mbahet në arrest shtëpiak. Ekipi i Unitetit, UNMIK-u dhe ndërkombetarët që kanë ardhur të na mësojnë për demokracinë, në Kosovë po e zbatojnë receten e juntës ushtarake të Birmanisë se si të trajtohen kundërshtarët politikë! Albini po mbahet në arrest, për turp timin dhe të gjithë neve që këtë turp po ua lemë në trashëgimi edhe fëmijëve tanë!

Gëzuar!

----------


## alibaba

> Dhe, personazhi i tretë i këtij shkrimi është Albin Kurti, i cilësuar nga Tina Kajdanova si armik i ardhmërisë së Kosovës. Të njejtin cilësim e ka nga Grupi i Kontaktit si edhe nga sekretari gjeneral i OKB –se , z. Ban Ki Mun (pra, nga te gjitha autoritetet planetare dhe vendimmarrëse ), ngase i kundërshton proceset politike, kërkon realizimin e të së drejtës për vetëvendosje, përmes referendumit, për popullin e Kosovës, e drejtë kjo e garantuar edhe nga Deklarata Universale për të Drejtat e Njeriut e OKB –së, në krye të së cilës është z. Mun, që me raportin e tij të fundit ia zgjatë arrestin shtëpiak Albin Kurtit!
> 
> Edhe Ekipi i Unitetit, që aq shumë po angazhohet për realizimin e së drejtës për vetëvendosje, Albin Kurtin e bëri përgjegjës për vrasjen e protestuesve paqësorë, Arben Xheladini dhe Mon Balaj. Në bazë të kërkesës së Ekipit të Unitetit , Albini u arrestua dhe tani po mbahet në arrest shtëpiak. Ekipi i Unitetit, UNMIK-u dhe ndërkombetarët që kanë ardhur të na mësojnë për demokracinë, në Kosovë po e zbatojnë receten e juntës ushtarake të Birmanisë se si të trajtohen kundërshtarët politikë! Albini po mbahet në arrest, për turp timin dhe të gjithë neve që këtë turp po ua lemë në trashëgimi edhe fëmijëve tanë!


Parameno sikur t'i kishim vra dy policë të UNMIK-ut e për këtë ta kishim akuzu e burgos Joakim Rykerin.
A do t'u dukej e drejtë këtyre që pëllasin kundër forcave kombëtare?

----------


## alibaba

....................

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Kreksi

Shkruar nga Behxhet Sh. SHALA 
Friday, 12 October 2007

Azem Bejta, Azem Galica, ta pa sherrin krejt Drenica“!

*********************************************
Ky autori me siper nuk po e dika forte mire historine e Azem Bejtes.

Dervish Gogjuli, pra perpiluesi i rapsodit  te drenices i cili perpiloi kenge gati per te gjithe heronjte e  fillimit te shekullit  XX. e deri me 1945 ishte nga fshati Makerrmalë e qe edhe vete ra viktime e regjimit serbo-malazeze duke e torturuar e  maskruar ne menyre me te tmerrshme, vrasje me torture duke ia ngulur kungjin e thesit ne njerin veshe e deri sa i del ne tjetrin, pra vrasje barbare !

Dervish gogjuli ishte si Homeri, thurrte kenge aty per aty, pra kishte aftesit qe te perpiloje kenge direkte gojarishte se ishte nje analfabet pra menjehere pas ngjarjes ne Prekaz ku ra heroi i popullit Ahmet Delia ai i kendoi kenge ku populli e ruajti kete kenge, iu kendoi kenge edhe tjerve  si Azem Bejtes menjehere pas luftes qe zhvilloi ne drenicë me 1924. 
Komandanti serbë me zyre ne Polacë kishte ndegjuar se Dervish Gogjuli po mirrej me kete aktivitet, me propagande gjoja armiqesore  duke kenduar neper oda te drenices kenge per Azem Bejten dhe nje dite e thrret ne zyren e tijë qe ti qeroje hesapet me te...
- Dervish, hajt, i thote naqellniku, kendo kengen e Azem galices se kam ndegju se mire po e kendojshe...
Kur e pa Dervishe se ishte ne rrezikë, mendoi nje qaste dhe filloi te kendonte; 

"Azem Bejta he Azem Galica ta pa sherrin krejte drenica ! dhe pas kesaje ndalet Dervishi...
Po komandanti serbe i thote, vazhdo edhe me tutje !
Dervishi pas nje heshtje rifillon;
Azem Bejte he budall, a luftohet me derrzhavë !

- Eh, qetash e knaqe, bravo Dervish, se qyre pas dere e kam pas bere gati kete stupcë met rrafë deri sa te pshton shurra.... po masi e paske kendue keshtu kengen shko ne shpi....

Pra ne lidhje me kete anekdote edhe populli ka filluar te perfoli kete per kete rast si me tallje    humor i epokes e jo me seriozitet siç e marrin disa sot.

Azem Bejta  dhe Dervishi njiheshin mire ne ate kohe pra nuk mund te thuhet se Azem Bejta nuk adhurohej nga populli, perkundrazi ai rrespektohej nga te gjithe.
Dyshimi ne mos perkrahjen e popullit ketyre revolucionareve eshte i pa vendë se populli e ka mbajtur Azemin si kaçakë neper drenicë gjithnje deri ne fund e tjeter eshte se populli atehere nuk kishte arme dhe organizim te madh nuk mund te behej se serbet kishin koncentruar menjehere pas luftes se pare botrore trupa te medhaja neper qendrat e kosoves.
Vetem keto çetat kryengritese mund te luftonin pushtuesin neper male duke iu zene prita gjendarmerise serbe e nje kryengritje e pergjitheshme shqiptare ne ato vite nuk ka patur mundesi te shperthente  kurresesi.

shendet njehere

PS. po e nderprej se mos po behet naj roman si para disa vitesh pata shkru per keto ngjarje nja 300 faqe por me humbi dorshkrimi ne Bruksel e  jam demoralizua qe atehere....

----------

skerdilaidas (26-01-2015)

----------


## Brari

e verteta eshte se.. shota e azemit.. morri nga shteti zogist.. truall.. lope..para me ndertue shpi e me hanger.. e krejt cka i duheshin per nji jete normale..

meqe enveristet kosovare nuk i lujn asnji presje prallave te propagandes enveriste.. ata vazhdojne te thone per shoten po ato llafe qe thoshte propaganda enverit ne vitet 70 80..te.. se kinse shoten e la ahmet zogu me ngordh urijet..

e verteta eshte ajo qe thot brari..

tjeter..

vertet u gjend nji isuf rec qe vrau avni rustemin..por.. ishte avniu qe ju msue dora me vra dhe e teproj..
ai nderseu nje student te asaj kohe.. burrelo-matjanin.. beqir.. sdi si e pat mbiemrin.. qe te bej atentat ahmet zogut midis zyrave te shtetit qe mezi po stabilizohej e qe per stabilizimin e krijimin e forcimin e tij .. ahmet zogu kishte dhene kontribute te jashtzakonshme..
avniu si deputet..kishte arme fjalen.. e jo koburen e pabese..
pra ai perfundoj..keq sepse vet e kerkoj..

hasan prishtina.. u vra vertet  nga ibrahim cela ne selanik.. por..
te mos harrojme se hasani u msue keq me zanatin e vrasjeve te pabesa.. dhe keto vrasje jo vetem qe i shkaktuan probleme kosoves.. por hapen shum varre e shum gjakderdhje..
ai paturpesisht organizon vrasjen e ahmet zogut ne Vjenen mike.. megjithse vete athere hante ne canakun e musolinit.. 
atentati ndaj ahmet zogut ishte politikisht shum i demshem..  dhe kjo i mbushi mendjen dhe atdhetareve te tjere se hasani nuk vlen te ndiqet e te degjohet sepse egoizmi i tij ja kalonte dhe asaj atdhetarise se tij te dyshimte..
pikerisht duke u marre perseri me lojna te dyshimta ai hasi ne ibrahim celen.. i cili nuk ja zgjati ma por ja numroj  ne lule te ballit..
 beni mire qe i hapni keto tema..
kush vret ne pabesi.. me turp ka me e mbylle..
pik..

si kujtoni ju se meqe e keni mik sallakun e edvinin e ju ka frik ceku e sejdiu e rugova ndjes paste.. e psh.urret pi jush berisha.. e hesht si bufi  media .. krimet qe ka bere lprk e pdk.. do harrohen..
joooo..
nuk harrohen vrasjet e pabesa..

vjen dita e do jepet llogari..

jo po..ja enveri nuk dha llogari por vdiq si mbret ne krevat.. do thot dikush..hajt se dhe ne kena me ja hjedh ksaj pune..
nuk e dim or shoqa se kushedi c'fantazma ka pa i shkreti vitet e fundit.. 

jooo..

lexoni makbethin..

ste kap sallaku po te kap ajo fantazma naten.. 

prandaj brari ka than.. mos vrisni..

nuk e ka te lehte djali enverit.. kur perkujtohen deputetet e pushkatuar nga regjimi i te jatit..
as fmijt e limes  e kup thaqit e halitit skan me e pas te lehte mbas disa vjetesh..

me dhimbsen fmijt e pojataxhijve..se skan asnji faj.. kur neser ti thone.. 
ja i biri atij qe vrau drinin apo xhemen..

azemi galic.. ka qen ashtu sic e ka pershkrue ai rapsodi.. nji ningj sikur ky i sali veselit..
sali veseli jep dojcmarka ningjes katundarit hajno gangster injorant e pis me vra  poliglotin e atdhetarin Drin..

Hasani jepte pare azemit me shok me vra atdhetare te mrekullueshem.. 
Azemi dhe paret e serbise i kishte shum merak..
qashtu.. 
E verteta eshte e hidhur por eshte ilaci i vetem  me ec kosova perpara..

Sa e bukur ishte dikur Flora Brovina..

nji Intelektuale trimereshe..
Sot kur e sheh tuj u lepie thaq kupave.. ajo bahet e neveritshme..
ajo e din kte.. por e di dhe populli..
sa turp..


pojataxhijte .. ktu ne forum.. aq kanibal jan sa asnji fjal ngushlluse skan than ne temen per djalin e vogel te haradinajve qe vdiq ne aksident..

asht intelektual thot dikush.. veton surroj..

po dhe nobelist me u ba..ai nji m.ut i keq eshte e do te ngordhi.. sepse e tregoj vehten kur asnji shirit te zi ne gazet nuk desh me vnue.. per vrasjen e sabahetes e tahirit me fmi..

qendrimi ndaj krimit eshte prova e atdhetareve..
ajo ja vnon vulen krejtve..

pse eshte e fort PS ne tiran dhe PDK ne Prishtin..

Sepse radhet e tyre i lidh krimi..

----------


## derjansi

kuuuuuu shka qet prej asaj goje t'flliqt qiky Brari bre.

----------


## fisniku-student

*Dikush qe e di ,te me pergjigjet:* 

E kam ndegjuar nje gojedhane qe dikur kishte qen tem diskutimi ne lidhje me Azem galicen...

Azem Galica  kishte qen dikur nje azgan mirpo jo ndonje trim i madh,sa qe pershkruhet si nje person qe per nje fjal goje i ka vrarë njerzit ,vetem eshte nevoitur te thoshte dikush Azem a mundesh ta rrafesh kete njeri ,dhe ai paprit e pa kujtu e rrifte ...

Mirpo Hasan Prishtina si jurist qe ishte ,dhe ishte majft i zgjuar dhe dinak,qfar bene ,vendos te shkon tek shtepia e Azem galices dhe i thotë amundesh dhe a guxon qe ta vrasesh filan komandantin (serb) dhe ai po more ,si nuk guxoj dhe shkon Azem galica dhe e vret komandantin dhe keshtu ushtria serbe ne at kohe filloi ta perndjek ne menyre qe ta vras dhe kshtu filloi armiqesia ne mes ushtris serbe ne at kohe dhe azem galices ,dhe keshtu kjo ndikoi qe azem galica te luftoj kunder serbeve ...

Kjo ishte gojedhana ,qe per shum ke e veretetë...

----------


## alibaba

Jo more veç legjendë sa me paraqitë Azemin si vagabond. E kanë përhapë serbët.

Azem Bejtës ja kanë vra turqit babën në mënyrën më mizore. Azem Bejta i përket një familje trimash, me tradita luftarake. S'ka pas kah me dal tuc. Trima kanë. Njerzit nuk i ka rreh për i fjal goje, po i ka rreh për shpiunllak.

----------

